# The Day I Met Johnny Cash (and Sold Him a Nirvana Record) by Danko Jones



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

"Watching Willie Nelson and Kris Kristofferson perform "The Highwayman" during the Grammys last week, signature song of their country supergroup, The Highwaymen, conjured up the one lone memory I have of the band when I met fellow Highwayman, Johnny Cash, and sold him a Nirvana record."

Read more by Danko Jones, Canadian musician:

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/danko-jones/johnny-cash-in-canada_b_4723103.html


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 25, 2014)

Johnny Cash, what an amazing life he had. He certainly went through the mill.

In my mind, 'Hurt' was his greatest track. So poignant under the circumstances.

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/hurt.html


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

My dad - I don't think he ever even knew any other singers were worth mentioning in passing, but he loves Johnny Cash. A lot of parallels in their lives. And so of course, I love Johnny as well.


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> Johnny Cash, what an amazing life he had. He certainly went through the mill.
> 
> In my mind, 'Hurt' was his greatest track. So poignant under the circumstances.
> 
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/hurt.html


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2014)

I was fortunate to see Johnny back in the fifties when he was playing the local County Fair. I think these were his "wilder" days and Luther also was in the band. After that, I was hooked on his music.


----------



## BDBoop (May 25, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I was fortunate to see Johnny back in the fifties when he was playing the local County Fair. I think these were his "wilder" days and Luther also was in the band. After that, I was hooked on his music.



Now see, I didn't get the other piece of the puzzle until a very short while ago - I had completely forgotten how charismatic he is, live.


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

Here's Jane Morgan and Johnny singing together. Her hit is "A Girl Named Johnny Cash"...& John sings "Sue"!


----------



## kcvet (May 25, 2014)

I was most fortunate to meet Merle Haggard. got to shake his hand. he is the common man as everyone says. we met under some sad circumstances


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

Here is "Haggard Merle's" rendition of Out Among The Stars:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2014)

*Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash*


----------

